# Overige Discussie Rubrieken > Voeding, vitamines en mineralen >  Anti Oxidantenlijstje - Artikel

## Agnes574

*Vitaminen als bronnen van anti-oxidanten*

Wilt u ook 'profiteren' van die anti-oxidanten waar iedereen zoveel goeds over vertelt, maar weet u niet waar u ze kunt vinden? Dit lijstje helpt u bij het winkelen. 


Op het vlak van anti-oxidanten, geldt wat ook voor andere dingen geldt: synthetische supplementen zijn niet zo doeltreffend als de stoffen die u rechtstreeks uit voedingsmiddelen kunt halen. 
Hier vindt u een lijstje met die voedingsmiddelen die het meeste anti-oxidanten bevatten. 


*
Vitamine A* 

Dierlijk: lever, leverolie van vissen, rode tonijn, boter, room, kaas, eieren, volle zuivelproducten. 
Plantaardig: fruit en groenten met rode of oranje schil of pel, bladgroenten en andere groene groenten. 
Het grootste gehalte aan anti-oxidanten: worteltjes, spinazie, snijbieten, bitterkers, veldsla, rode paprika’s, mango’s, meloenen, abrikozen, mispel, papaja, tomaten mandarijntjes, perziken, nectarines, kolen, broccoli, groene boontjes, prei, kropsla. 


*
Vitamine C* 

Fruit, vooral citrusvruchten en exotisch fruit, rood fruit. 
Groenten, vooral alle kolen en bladgroenten. 
Het grootste gehalte aan anti-oxidanten: peterselie, cassis, paprika’s, kiwi’s, papaja, citroen, 
sinaasappel, mandarijntjes, aardbeien, mango’s, bitterkers, zuring, rode kool, spruitjes, broccoli, 
bloemkool, pompelmoes, citroen, rode besjes, veldsla, paardebloem, frambozen, meloenen, radijsjes, 
passievrucht, tomaten, groene kool, erwtjes, rapen, aardappelen. 



*Vitamine E* 

Oliehoudende granen, schaaldieren, plantaardige olie: olie van tarwekiemen, zonnebloemolie, maïsolie, 
druivenpitolie, amandelolie, aardnootolie, garnalen, krab en bepaalde groenten: schorseneren, broccoli, 
spinazie, avocado’s, asperges. 


*
Oligo-elementen als bron van anti-oxidanten* 

*Selenium*
Zeevruchten (vooral oesters), vis (vooral haring en tonijn), lever, vlees, eieren, volkoren granen, bepaalde oliehoudende granen zoals noten, sommige groenten: look, zuring, spinazie, andijvie, champignons, prei. 

*Zink*
Zeevruchten (oesters en schelpdieren), orgaanvlees, vlees, kaas, volkoren granen, peulvruchten, eieren, 
vis, biergist en bepaalde groenten: erwtjes, look, kolen. 

*Daarnaast zijn er nog stoffen die de werking van anti-oxidanten bevorderen. Die stoffen zitten sowieso in een gevarieerde voeding:*
• Co-factoren van anti-oxidanten: koper, mangaan, zwavel, magnesium. 
• Anti-oidante hormonen: isoflavonen, lignanen. 
• Cysteïne. 
• Carotenoïden: lycopeen, luteïne, bètacaroteen, co-enzym Q 10, alfa-lipozuur. 
• Polyfenolen: flavonoïden, taninen, enz. 

(bron: e-gezondheid.be)

----------

